# which flavor of pellets...



## inkjunkie (Dec 12, 2014)

Sometime in the near future, which the way things have been going might mean Valentines day, I plan on ordering a 18" AMNTS along with some mats. Plan is to clean out all the chunks of our XLBGE and try to smoke some cheese. In the dark over what flavor of pellets to get. Have seen Pecan mentioned here and there. We both like apple wood and mesquite....Hmmmmm, decisions decisions......So what do you fine folks suggest??


----------



## welshrarebit (Dec 12, 2014)

I've used pitmasters choice a couple of times for fish and I really liked it.


----------



## bear55 (Dec 12, 2014)

I enjoy hickory for just about anything.


----------



## mikejames (Dec 12, 2014)

I recently used Cherry for cheese and it turned out pretty good. I did mild cheddar and swiss. Even my neighbor, who doesn't normally like smoked foods, liked it and she went and bought 8lbs of cheese and asked me to smoke it for her.


----------



## themule69 (Dec 12, 2014)

I always keep pitmasters blend, hickory, mesquite and Apple on hand.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## theshrimppimp (Dec 12, 2014)

Depends on your taste and the type of cheese you're smoking. I use Pit-maters choice, Hickory and Alder. I actually used Pit-masters choice last night in my cardboard box smoker

I took some up for a 45 person family thanksgiving dinner up in RI and everyone loved it.


----------



## cmayna (Dec 12, 2014)

For my cheese and butter I use apple.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 12, 2014)

I have used apple and corn cob with excellent results . 3 and 4 hour smokes and a 2 week rest, very good stuff !


----------



## tropics (Dec 12, 2014)

I have used Alder with great results, have some in the fridge resting that I did with Apple


----------

